# Pictures Of Gurus



## Harry Haller (Jun 23, 2012)

Gurfatehji


My parents visited me last week, they brought some 3D pictures that they had brought over from India with them and asked if I wanted to choose one. I settled on a picture of all 10 Gurus, which I then hung up in the shop. 

There is something that makes me feel very uncomfortable about the picture, firstly, I think there is some doubt over whether the pictures are a true representation, if that is true, then I have pictures of 10 random men in turbans and beards on my wall, if that is not true, then even if I have 10 faithfully depicted pictures, what am I supposed to do with it?

My father was telling me about a Gurdwara in India where the tenth master tethered his horse to a tree. That tree is near enough worshipped these days, with people rubbing hands on it and then on their face, Matha Tekking it, joining hands etc. The tenth master was specific in his opinion on the matter, 'whosoever worships me will go to hell' is a statement I recall, is there a fine line between humility/respect and worship? Can you show humility to a picture, should you show humility to a picture?. 

Mentally I found myself watching my language in front of the picture, in the end, I had to give the matter hard thought, conclusion of which, was that the Gurus were the link between Creator and humankind, and as such, should be shown huge respect, as should the 11th master. However, the temptation to forget about Creator, and concentrate on the Gurus is overwhelming for a lot of people. In my view, the Gurus were normal men, without the ability to perform miracles or magical acts, they were just men who perfected the ability to tune into Creator, and left behind a legacy for us all to do the same, I find it quite saddening that despite Guru Nanakji's splendidly witty methods of attempting to educate us, by questioning the throwing of water towards the sun, the presence of God in Mecca, we persist in forgetting that Creator is everywhere and in everything, and that being in tune with such is, in effect, the meaning of life. 

So the question is, does the presence of pictures of the Gurus actually take us backwards, is it doing the exact opposite of what the message is? If Guru Nanak was alive today, would he validate the practice, would he say it is a good thing? or would he wittily show us how foolish we are being?

Mind you, having said all that, the last person I noted had a house full of Sikh pictures, ended up getting quite upset when I pointed out that God was everywhere, even in a Dog turd, he was adamant that 'his God' could never be present in something so disgusting, so maybe its me that has it wrong, again


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 23, 2012)

I used to have the Sobha Singh pictures on my walls...then everytime i had a Gurbani Class my students would ask me..IS this the GURU (Gurbani) or THAT man in a mughal style turban and beard ? Finally i took them OFF my walls...and packed them in my store..where thye lay for a good 10 years..and when they were all rotten...i burnt them...never had any such and never felt the "need" to have them..Instead I have GURBANI TUKS framed nicely or placed as Posters...now a days the Internet is a gold mine for such art......Random men in beards and mughal turbans smiling or holding maalas and teers or swords DONT inspire ME...ABSTRACT ART is much better at this (inspiring)...he he


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 23, 2012)

see attachment  *ਕੋਠਰੇ ਮਹਿ ਕੋਠਰੀ ਪਰਮ ਕੋਠੀ ਬੀਚਾਰਿ ॥.....ਹੇ ਬਿਧਾਤਾ  ਜੀ, ਕਿਰਪਾ ਕਰੋ, ਮਕਾਨ ਅੰਦਰ ਮੇਰਾ ਸਰੀਰ ਵੱਸਦਾ ਹੈ; ਸਰੀਰ ਅੰਦਰ ਮੇਰਾ ਦਿਮਾਗ ਵੱਸਦਾ  ਹੈ; ਦਿਮਾਗ ਦੀਆਂ ਵਿਚਾਰਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਗੁਰਬਾਣੀ ਵਿਚਾਰ ਵਸਾ ਦੇਵੋ ਜੀ ।  OH Creator...please gift me your Grace...in this earth is my body...in my body is my mind...in my mind..please install Gurbani vichaar !!
*


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 23, 2012)

see attachment


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 23, 2012)

or THIS...


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 23, 2012)

Blind Faith..or EDUCATION...Gurmatt is EDUCATION and QUESTIONING..


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 23, 2012)

No Guru ever authorized nay painting simply because our GURU is NOT a body..or object.its GYAN..KNOWLEDGE....and GYAAN is not learnt form paintings....blind faith is inculcated by pictures...


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 23, 2012)

see how this picture spreads GYAAN....


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 23, 2012)

Or this...


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 23, 2012)

My Friend Prem Singh in Canada has created nearly 100 such absolutely beautiful works of ART....and each surpasses the others....GYAAN in Pictures...each Picture is worth a THOUSAND "QUESTIONS"....i know because i have to ANSWER them daily...


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 23, 2012)

any one interested...i can forward prem singhs facebook id and you can befriend him...and download and print these pictures...


----------



## Harry Haller (Jun 23, 2012)

count me in, very inspirational , thought provoking, respect for knowledge rather than lineage, heritage, if you could PM me that would be great thanks Gyaniji


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 23, 2012)

More Pictures that EDUCATE...


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 23, 2012)

Birds of Punjab..( most already extinct today)...
Comparison of Olden day Mothers who kept SIKHI even at great personal sacrifices, having their toddlers cut and garlanded around their necks..with Todays Mothers who have no time for sikhi at any level...
a new type of babadom introduced Akhand Paath - SILENT PAATH !!
Education/Brain development/experience... comes via Hard Knocks of Life and not by eating almonds..and Final picture: IF you desire to be a KING in the DAY Time..wake up early at Amrit Vela and be a BEGGAR and BEG form HIM !!

Such pictures teach...encourage questions...and promote LEARNING..various ways and social skills morality etc ..


----------

